# 94 Maxima GXE trunk jammed



## sammax (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey, I'm new here so I don't know if this has already been a thread. I actually have two problems stemming from an on-going aggravating situation. First of all, the factory alarm system is touchy. If I open any door too brisk, it sets off the alarm. Then I go to the trunk and open it and close the trunk. This happened today, only now the trunk seems to be jammed. The key turns and "clicks" but the trunk will not pop open. I cannot unlock it from the inside drivers door. Any one have any solutions?


----------

